# Black Forest - First Visit - Any Recomendations



## drcotts

We took our first visit to the fatherland last year and liked it so much we plan to go back again. The good lady has always wanted to go to the black forest so I am asking for geneal recommendations for nice places to go. scenic drives nice stellplatz etc
We are going in june and only got 2 weeks so will try the black forest and possibl try a trip up the mosel again.

Any info appreciated.

Phill


----------



## barryd

We love Titasee, its a bit touristy but in a nice way. Camping Bankenhoff at the top end of the lake has a Stellplatz outside the site which is very nice and you have full use of the site facilities. The lake isnt big and you can cycle or walk round it in a couple of hours (road on one side though). I think you can get bus passes from the site but I cant be certain as we use the scooter.

From memory it was €12 per night inc services but no EHU. There is a Stellplatz behind the station in Titasee for about the same money but its a bit scrappy.

Triberg Area is nice and you can see the worlds biggest cuckoo clock there but there are three and some arguments over which one it is.

Nice area.


----------



## Lesleykh

We came through the area on our return to England last year. We stopped in two lovely places on stellplatz - Menzenschwand and Sasbachwalden. Sasbachwalden is in the heart of the wine area - fantastic bars and restaurants, and because of that the stellplatz was very busy even in April. See our blog (link below) for April 2011 - 'Heading Home'.

Lesley


----------



## airstream

*Motors?*

Hi,
Black forest area is great (take a mac) however if you have time and have an interest in auto/aviation/war history go up a little to Sinsheim Auto & Technik Museum, what aplace best musium I have ever been to and then over a bit to Rüdesheim am Rhein what a night out - dancin in the streets at night and a great cable car ride over the vines in the day 
Regards Ray


----------



## manners1

We stayed in this area for about ten days last year, some good walks and fantastic old villages and towns. Good stellplaze just outside Baden Baden with easy bus into centre http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2479 The campsite in Titisee does give you a free bus pass which will take you all the way to the ski lift on Feldburg. This was another excellent stop but be prepared for the bells.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10645


----------



## hblewett

We were there last Autumn and it's thoroughly recommended. Its all good, but I would suggest 

The Schwarzwälder Freilichtmuseum Vogtsbauernhof (Black Forest Open Air Museum Vogtsbauernhof), is open air museum in the Black Forest, Germany, located between Hausach and Gutach. It has a lot of traditional old Black Forest buildings, all but one of which has been moved there from elsewhere in the Forest.

Also the lock Museum at Furtwangen is a must.

I'm not usually a big fan of museums, but I really enjoyed both of these.

And you must have some proper lack Forest gateaux - like Guinness in Ireland, you get to taste the real thing and its so much better than anything you have had before with the same name!!

If you want to use stellplatz and/or wildcamp, there is plenty of opportunity with god places - everywhere we stayed was both quiet and at least pleasant and at best very scenic.

Enjoy - I'm sure you will!!


----------



## drcotts

Thsnks to all. Some good ideas there so thanks again
Phill


----------



## Boff

Hi,

some more suggestions:

Even for non-railway enthusiasts, the Wutach Valley Railway is a must-see! And if you are there, the Wutach River with the Wutach Gorge should also not be missed.

The City of Freiburg (where I lived some years ago) is a nice place for sight-seeing, shopping and enjoying good food and wine.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## satco

here`s a link to our german MH-Forum`s Stellplatz-database.
correct region is already pre-selected.

Jan 

http://www.wohnmobilforum.de/campingplatz/stellplatz-deutschland-plz7.php


----------



## Zozzer

*Re: Motors?*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> Black forest area is great (take a mac) however if you have time and have an interest in auto/aviation/war history go up a little to Sinsheim Auto & Technik Museum, what aplace best musium I have ever been to and then over a bit to Rüdesheim am Rhein what a night out - dancin in the streets at night and a great cable car ride over the vines in the day
> Regards Ray


We came across this museum by accident, litterly by seeing the sign on the autobahn. Giving credit where it's due the Germans really know how to display exhibits. We were blown away when we saw not only the Concorde, but also the Concordski on the roof of the museum.

We are going back to the Black Forest in September, and will be visiting both Sinsheim and Speyer (home of the Space Shuttle) on the way home. There are stellpatz at both these museums.

http://sinsheim.technik-museum.de/en


----------



## barryd

If you go then a day out to the Rhine falls just over the border in Switzerland is a must. Easy parking for the van and you can stay overnight if you like for about 3euros


----------



## thegamwellsmythes

Freudenstadt is nice. 

It has the biggest town square in Germany which conveniently has an excellent brau haus in the middle of it. Mmmm German beer....

Nice walks around the surrounding forest too.

We stayed at a very nice campsite about 3 miles out and walked in through the forest. There is a bus stop outside the site though to go into the town.


----------



## DianneT

For more on Germany go to my website as in my signature. Any more help please contact me will be glad to help.


----------



## Wilmannie

We loved all of our Black Forest and Lake Constance trip and favourites were Freiburg (stelliplatz within walking distance of the centre) and Lindau and Wangen im Algau and all the lovely little villages and beautiful walks. Lots of cheap (or free) stellplatz and we did stay one night at the Rhine falls at the Swiss border. Very beautiful. Hope you have a great time!


----------



## Yaxley

I will be leaving for the Black Forest on Tuesday next 01st May so was very interested in all of the replies.
Lots of very good advice.
We are looking forward to visiting many of the places mentioned.
Thank you all
Ian


----------



## neilanddot

Have enjoyed all the responses so far, we stopped off in the BF a couple of years back and we will take a leisurely drive thru holiday in August going from Gelsenkirchen to Switzerland, we are aiming to spend about a week in the BF so anymore suggestions are very welcome.
Neil


----------



## drcotts

Just a bump


----------

